# Networking Question



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to learn how to access files on one laptop from another. This is my scenario.

I have an older HP laptop with Windows XP. I have a Lenovo laptop that I now use that has Linux Ubuntu. Then I also have my iPhone 4. 

I use a wireless router. It's an ASUS RT-N10. 

I know the addresses as follows:
192.168.1.1 - the router
192.168.1.2 - the Lenovo
192.168.1.3 - the HP
192.168.1.4 - the iPhone.

So, for example... If I want to access a photo on the HP using the Lenovo, how do I do it. I know I need to know the port number (I think), but how do I find it and use it?

I know when I want to transfer photos from the iPhone, I can use my web browser on the Lenove (or the HP) and type 192.168.1.1:15555 and see all the photos in the camera roll on the iPhone. But that is all I know how to do. 

I would like to be able to easily move files between the two laptops without having to use a memory stick or cd, etc...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your network is already setup and active. All you need to do is to enable file & printer sharing on that network device. You will find that in the Networking icon in the Control Panel. Once file & printer sharing is enabled, right click on a folder in Windows Explorer and select Sharing, then enable sharing. After sharing one or more folders your computer should be visible in the Network Neighborhood on other workstations.

Since you are using a wireless network you should be security conscious. Either enable security for the network, or password protect the shared folders and printers. If you don't then anyone who might have access to your wireless network will also have access to your shared resources.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Your network is already setup and active. All you need to do is to enable file & printer sharing on that network device. You will find that in the Networking icon in the Control Panel. Once file & printer sharing is enabled, right click on a folder in Windows Explorer and select Sharing, then enable sharing. After sharing one or more folders your computer should be visible in the Network Neighborhood on other workstations.
> 
> Since you are using a wireless network you should be security conscious. Either enable security for the network, or password protect the shared folders and printers. If you don't then anyone who might have access to your wireless network will also have access to your shared resources.


Thanks for responding. Yes, my network is protected. However, even if it wasn't, no one would be able to get to it. I live 1/2 mile off the road. There are no neighbors within reach and since I'm off-grid, I turn the router off when I'm not on the computer.

I'll go enable the file sharing and then see if I can figure out how to access. However, I have no idea what the "network neighborhood" is, but I think I can figure it out.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Your network is already setup and active. All you need to do is to enable file & printer sharing on that network device. You will find that in the Networking icon in the Control Panel. Once file & printer sharing is enabled, right click on a folder in Windows Explorer and select Sharing, then enable sharing. After sharing one or more folders your computer should be visible in the Network Neighborhood on other workstations.
> 
> Since you are using a wireless network you should be security conscious. Either enable security for the network, or password protect the shared folders and printers. If you don't then anyone who might have access to your wireless network will also have access to your shared resources.


Since I am using Windows XP on one laptop and Linux Ubuntu on the other laptop, how do I set up a Network neighborhood. Also, there isn't just a networking icon in my control panel on the Windows laptop.

I'd get rid of the Windows laptop except that I have to have it to use USPS.com's Shipping Assistant. 

I'm still working on it. lol


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay. I now have file sharing enabled on the Windows laptop and on the Linux laptop. But, I still can't figure out how to "see" or access files on one computer using the other. My router shows up on the Windows unit under My Network Places, as do the shared files, but the Linux laptop doesn't. If I click on the router icon, it opens the admin for the router.

Help! lol I would really like to access files between the two computers.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

PaulNKS said:


> Okay. I now have file sharing enabled on the Windows laptop and on the Linux laptop. But, I still can't figure out how to "see" or access files on one computer using the other. My router shows up on the Windows unit under My Network Places, as do the shared files, but the Linux laptop doesn't. If I click on the router icon, it opens the admin for the router.
> 
> Help! lol I would really like to access files between the two computers.


Ouch! Must have spaced the part about Ubuntu. I guess I was paying more attention to the IP addresses. Somehow I thought it was Windows to Windows file sharing.

I've served Windows clients on a Linux server before using the Samba file server, but I suspect there is a much easier solution to do what you want. I use webmin to scoot files to and from my Windows workstation and my Linux servers all the time, so I know that works, but webmin is normally used for server administration.

I'll bow out and let someone who is more familiar with Linux workstations help you. I'm sure there's a simple way to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

@Nevada: Thanks for your help. I thought maybe you missed the Linux part. I have enabled file sharing on both computers. Today, I installed a new wireless printer and it works from both laptops and I can print from my iPhone.

The reason I want to be able to access one computer from the other is mainly for movies. lol

I download movies occasionally. The screen on my Lenovo (Linux) is okay but, it's only 10.2 inches. The HP laptop (Windows XP) is either 15 or 17 inches (I can't remember). However, some of the movie files such as Matroska files are so large that it won't transfer to my portable hard drive that I store movies on. So, I would like to be able to boot up the Windows laptop and access the movie from the Lenovo, either watch the movie from the Lenovo or transfer it to the HP using the wireless.

I guess if all else fails I can use ad-hoc, but I was trying to avoid it.

Any help would sure be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

